# Trooper Evan Schneider



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Trooper Evan Schneider 
*Montana Highway Patrol
Montana*
End of Watch: Tuesday, August 26, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* Not available
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Tuesday, August 26, 2008
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Trooper Evan Schneider was killed in an automobile accident on Highway 2 near Columbia Falls. His patrol car collided head-on with an oncoming vehicle.

An occupant in the second vehicle was also killed.
Agency Contact Information
Montana Highway Patrol
2550 Prospect Avenue
P.O. Box 201419
Helena, MT 59620

Phone: (406) 444-3780

_*Please contact the Montana Highway Patrol for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## PapaBear (Feb 23, 2008)

RIP Trooper Schneider! Your service to the community has ended and you now serve with St Michael to watch over the brethren. May God give comfort to your family and friends in the hours of grief.


----------

